# What breed



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I got these as chicks... don't know the breed, but I do know they're mean... Lol


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Where did you get them, Like a hatchery or a feed store? I got some from a feed store a few years ago that was some kind of mix breed and they looked like that. But that's just a guess and i dont even know what kind half of mine are haha.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Those look like Delawares. If I could see a side view pic without the fence, I'd be able to tell more surely


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

I got them from a hatchery... They were overstock birds that were used for heat during shipping... I'm almost thinking they're a white Cornish, they seller has those but not good enough pics to tell... Very aggressive especially for food


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

The black is almost laced like a Wyandotte is laced


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm thinking light brahma. Fuzzy feet? If not, I agree with Delaware. Usually Delaware are friendly and ours used to love to be carried.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Light brahma are a dual purpose bird. Raised in large numbers. Decent breed. They are aggressive and don't do very well in a communal flock with recessive birds.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Those are not light brahmas. I should know brahmas are my fav breed on the face of the planet. I also have like 15 of them looking for more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am sure they are Delaware roos....especially if they were "packing peanuts"  They should give you decent sized breasts.... enjoy them with some taters


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Those are not light brahmas. I should know brahmas are my fav breed on the face of the planet. I also have like 15 of them looking for more.


Lol . From the feathering pattern, they look like hatchery stock light brahma in our area. Without seeing the feet I couldn't be for sure.

Still going with Delaware as a final answer though.  enjoy some good eaters!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

So i found my handy dandy chicken book and these are all the chickens that look kinda like those...

































...so much for reliable when i attached them i noticed light brama is in there twice and one of the light brama pics is the same as the Columbian pic (its really just a hatchery magazine)... Not sure how much it will help but ill post them anyway haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you look in the pic, you can see one foot enough to see there are no feathers....so we have a winner! Delawares!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Lol . From the feathering pattern, they look like hatchery stock light brahma in our area. Without seeing the feet I couldn't be for sure.
> 
> Still going with Delaware as a final answer though.  enjoy some good eaters!


Im kind of obsessed!!


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Definitely Delaware Roos


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

neffc said:


> Definitely Delaware Roos


Is that...
Channing Tatum??

WITH A GOAT??

:drool:


----------



## neffc (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol... John Cena... Family joke


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

John Cena is just as attractive, family joke or not.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Delewares. There are no feathers on their feet, so they are not brahmas.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Old resolved thread.


----------

